# Fleas



## airforce0321 (Oct 3, 2008)

So the pompano love the fleas but no matter what i do i cant catch a ton. what is the secret to getting like a few dozen quickly...?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

See if this post helps

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic137339-16-1.aspx?Highlight=fleas


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you;'re catching afew, you're doing well right now.

They're thick in the summer and spring and early fall but cold will drive them to deeper water and a bit deeper in the sand.


----------

